# Connor Ward style sprayer. Build



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Turning my Eco Lawn 250 into a boom sprayer.

Using my 26 gallon northern tool sprayer i already had. Bought a master mfg. 10' boom on amazon wharehouse for 50$. Need to get some new nozzles.

I used some drawe slides i had laying around. Will post some more pics and do a video once i get it all lined out.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Man, now that is a spreader/sprayer. I'm building a house currently and will have about 20k worth of yard to maintain afterwards. May have to look into those.


----------



## BrewNight (Jun 5, 2018)

I would say that's like Ware's and Connor's, but on steroids!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Damn... how much are the eco250s


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Damn... how much are the eco250s


I think new they are about 6500. I got this one with 5 hours on it from a company that couldnt put it to work for 4500. I do some side work with it and makes good money.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

That's fantastic!! A self propelled sprayer is even better


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Got the boom finished with 5 teejet nozzles. Need my new pressure regulator so I can finish the tank set up.


----------



## unclebucks06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Does anybody think the boom is too close to the upright supports? Curious if i need to space it out for an ununterrupted spray pattern.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

not sure without trying it out on a driveway. the spray building up and dripping down the unit onto the ground might be a concern. I had to change mine a few times till it sprayed even on the ground without dripping.

You could probably mount the middle one out further and call it good too from what I can tell.


----------

